# Tear him apart..........Please.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I just wanted to get everyone's take on this horse's conformation. He is a bit of a conformational nightmare but I love him anyway. Please tell me everything that you see. The lighting and color is not very good on some of them because I had to edit them to lighten them up to see his legs.

Thank you.




































This one really doesn't have anything to do with confo but I just love his tail in this one.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Well not much for withers lol, but thats not a problem. He looks cow hocked. But other wise i think he is a cutie.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I just wanted to get everyone's take on this horse's conformation.


Man, alive. That's one skinny horse! :shock:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Man, alive. That's one skinny horse! :shock:


I know, right? LOL. Poor thing looks darn near starved to death don't he?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I know, right? LOL. Poor thing looks darn near starved to death don't he?


 
You realize you are a horse abuser being mean and starving that poor horse.:shock:

I say give him to joshie so she can fatten him up.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I know, right? LOL. Poor thing looks darn near starved to death don't he?


He's so skinny that his ribs fell down to his tummy and you can count them there.

Seriously, though, no critique from me. He looks like a well loved horse.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> You realize you are a horse abuser being mean and starving that poor horse.:shock:
> 
> I say give him to joshie so she can fatten him up.


You're just mad because your horsey has been saying he's miserable in your lousy, low protein and mineral pasture and wants to come live in my lovely clover filled pastures. :lol::shock::lol:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

umm, i dont think he looks skinny.

He is definatly toed out in the back


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

*He looks like a nice strong boy.*


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

He looks a little toed out in the back, his withers look a little flat, and maybe his pasterns are a tad short and upright. Nothing major, though. He's a pretty guy, and certainly well loved, lol.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

morganshow, they were joking. Like Joshie said, he's obviously very well loved 

I don't think he's the conformational nightmare that you describe him as.
He's toed out, cow hocked, and built a bit downhill but other than that he's not bad!

He's a cutie!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, morganshow, they are just kidding me cause all my horses are tubby little monsters. Thank you everyone and I guess the pix of his front legs don't show it but he is actually very pigeon toed.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL OH i get it now!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

To be perfectly honest, he definately has a few faults, but I absolutely love how he's put together. Maybe a little long in the back, and a bit post legged, but I'm seriously in love with him. He looks big, strong and tough and doesn't look like he has any flaws major enough to cause issues. He just has this presence that says "Yeah, I'm not perfect, but I AM awesome and I'll whup your butt." :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmmmm, "I am awesome and I'll whup your butt". I think I have a pic of that too. LOL


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Yeah, morganshow, they are just kidding me cause all my horses are tubby little monsters. Thank you everyone and I guess the pix of his front legs don't show it but he is actually very pigeon toed.


You sure about that? I thought he was so skinny those ribs fell down to his tummy. All those spots are really his ribby nature showing, right. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

He is the most hideous gross conformation thing I've ever seen and you need to pack him right up in a trailer and send him up here. My horse needs a buddy. 

He's a doll. He's just big-boned.

I like he's got a rectangle shape. My boy has the same one.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Oooh, aaaah, pretty pony!

I just had to laught how the title, "tear him apart..... please?"


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, Thanks.



Solon said:


> He is the most hideous gross conformation thing I've ever seen and you need to pack him right up in a trailer and send him up here. My horse needs a buddy.
> 
> He's a doll. He's just big-boned.
> 
> I like he's got a rectangle shape. My boy has the same one.


I honestly believe that he has some perch in him not too many generations back. He is built exactly like John, just smaller scale. I don't know that I could part with him, he is my baby.  Of course, you could always send Solon down here. I bet he would take wonderfully to cattle work. ;p


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

He looks very Perchy. And Solon is deathly afraid of cows! He just cannot figure out what they heck they are!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I think he's gorgeous. I have always loved his face. I see a few minor things, long back, a bit toed out in back, toed in in front... but they don't seem to bother him.

He's such a gorgeous color.

Cute, sturdy boy. :]]


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

he's really thin and he has a avery small rear end... I think maybe you should look into maybe purchasing some weight gain supplements....

very cute... my kind of horse, compact and stocky!!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

he is not skinny, not compared to one of mine at least. nothing to tear apart, hes perfect


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think he's a train wreck at all. ;D His overall appearance is actually very nice. He's a little cow hocked and could have a little more crest, but otherwise he's pretty good looking. It looks like he could stand to lose a little weight, too. lol


----------

